# Bfp and now AF seems to have started



## Izzyblue (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm scared, worried and confused 

It's my first attempt at ivf /Icsi - going solo - embryologist said top quality embryo of 4 cells.  Tested on 12dp2dt ... Bfp!

Today is 13dp2dt .... Got a bfp this am, but started with brown / dried discharge and becomes what appears to be full AF now.  

Nurse has said its a waiting game.... Take another pessary tonight and then start twice a day until I know one way or the other.... Well, I think I know which way.  But don't want to be told to just stop crinone just in case there is a little fighter in me. 

And then what happens?.. Nurse has said if it's a bfp tomoz am... Maybe test again over the weekend and just keep it all crossed..... But sometimes a bfp means you might have once been pregnant but might not be now....

I thought I was prepared for a bfn.  Didn't know it was going to be this hard though....  Even as I re-read the stuff I've written above - I know it's not rational but God this is hard... I'm devastated.  I'm frantically googling implantation bleeds but this is way too much like a period. Tomorrow is my official date to test..... I suddenly feel like I'm on a factory line and ended up in the skip......

Will they give me a blood test just so I can satisfy my own mind I'm not pregnant? Even if the next 3 tests show bfn, I'll remember the positive....

Has anyone else felt this or am I just going round the twist?

xx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Izzyblue,

You absolutely need a blood test, and if positive another one 24-48 hours later to check levels are rising-  neither bleeding nor urine tests are of any value after IVF in determining whether or not you are pregnant and if the pregnancy is viable. Please don't stop meds until you know for certain.

Fingers crossed for you,

B xxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Izzy very unusual to get a false positive but very common to have bleeding with IVF I'm going to find the bleeding thread and post here for you...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=322494.0

do you have a clearblue digital test at home? I really urge you to get that one as it says that says nbr of weeks pregnant as it measures strength of hcg - if you don't can u nip out and buy one tonight?


----------



## Izzyblue (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks bombshell and blondie  

Not got a clear blue digital but will go out and get one.  Did the test that they gave me to do on OTD which is today.  It's an hcg one.  Came up with a faint line.  Not as strong as control line but still there. So that's either a good thing which means hooray I'm pregnant or bad thing which means the hormone hasn't yet left my system....  Will push for a blood test today at my clinic....


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I tested on OTD in the afternoon with clear blue digital and only held my urine for 30 mins and it came up "pregnant" and in less than a minute "2-3 weeks" showed up so you will def get accurate reading today x

To me a line is a line tho and I'd say congrats are on the way


----------



## Izzyblue (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone

Just as update - had blood test for hcg and progesterone. Hcg came back as 45.9 which doc is ok about. Keeping fingers crossed that Monday's test shows an increase. Advised not to do any more wee tests as the hormone is in my system so therefore only a blood test can determine it accurately. Still bleeding although perhaps not as much. 
 Come on little one xx

Thanks for the advice xx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

That's great news, you're definitely still in the game!!! 

A respectable result given you had a 4 cell transfer, most people have 3dt or blast hence the higher betas on OTD.

Keeping everything crossed for you!

B xxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm saying congratulations   hope it rises nicely


----------



## Izzyblue (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello

Sadly it wasn't the outcome I hoped for and my second beta test on Monday showed a 2 point something HCg so no longer pregnant. Have stopped crinone with last one Monday morning. 

Have tummy ache  is this normal or should I be worried? Just thinking in case anything went in tubes or shouldn't still be there? If it's normal to have twinges and aches - how long before I'd see someone? Not doubled up or anything or needing paracetamol - but not feeling healthy. 

Thanks

Hope everyone well in this horrible wet weather day 
x


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Izzyblue,

So sorry to hear your results  , a bit of hope can be crueller than a straight BFN.

The aches and pains are likely just your body gearing up to have a heavy post cycle bleed, with such a low HCG that has fallen you are unlikely to have an ectopic.

If the pain gets worse though or you are having fevers I would go and get checked out to exclude an infection.

Look after yourself,

B xxx


----------



## Izzyblue (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks  

TMI but 
I was wondering what would happen. What I had was probably less than a normal AF, but didn't know if that would be it or would start up again.

x


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Izzyblue,

You will have a thick uterine lining at this stage after taking all your estrogen and progesterone for the past few weeks, which will need to shed at some point. When and for how long though is anyone's guess, but I would be prepared for a heavy AF.

DE doesn't mess up your cycles anything like OE does though so you should soon be back on track physically. Sending you hugs and best wishes for the emotional recovery too.

B xxx


----------

